# NFL Thread



## notoriouslyken (Sep 27, 2006)

Who's your team and what's your predictions?

I am a redskins fan, and unfortunately, they don't look like they want to compete this season. They lost to the titans yesterday, and I am no longer optimistic about the rest of the season. Their defense is playing horrible & their offense only shows up some of the time. If it wasn't for the beer I was drinking during the game, I probably would of cried :beer:

How can you lose to the Titans?!? And at a home game too!!!


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

Packers for life. Unfortunately they are in a transition period. While Favre can still play and is still virtually indestructable, the team is reaching a point where they need to decide where they want to go in the future.

The games are quite painful to watch, as the end of an era is drawing closer. Nevertheless, watch them I do.

Kevin

I like the Packers.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

We are saying the same thing up here, how can the Bills lose to Detroit?!?

As far as teams go I am a lifeling, diehard 'Skins fan!!!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Will always be a diehard Chicago Bears fan that defense this year is looking like the 85 team ain't it! But being from the Carolinas I have a soft spot for the Panthers, who like the Redskins are not quite sure if they want to compete this year or not. The defense is there as always but the offense always seems to stagger at the most inopportune times.

GO BEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PANTHERS TOO!

Rgds Rook


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Believe it or not, I have always had a soft spot for New England. Ron, however, is an avid (in the true definition of the word plus devotion) supporter of the Eagles (dons a jersey and everything, my football stud ;-), so I have joined the team. Our AZ kicker is playing tonight but we have Chicago as the pic. Playing as Tenacious Pawsome ruh ruh ruh. Cheers! Stevie


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

The Saints! Looking good this year, fianally!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I'm from Pittsburgh... so... Here we go STEELERS.... errr.. umm... here we WENT Steelers! Well, there's always last year!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Here we have that team with the star on their helmut.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I haven't posted here in forever!!! How is everyone, old and new? I know I've missed plenty. Too busy wrapping up my education (at least one step). I'll be taking a year off and then joining Cornell's MMH program. That's the last stop before law school. Although I don't know if I'll go. I love hospitality and at my age (curently 31) don't know if I want three more years of school. 

Anyways, I'll "browse" around and catch up. Have a good one all..


----------



## kepa (Nov 8, 2006)

Well, being from New Zealand, I don't have a home team, but last year I adopted the Steelers. I saw one of their games, about 4 weeks into the season or so, against the Chargers, and I just became an instant fan. I also decided the Seahawks would be my NFC team that year, because I bought a Shaun Alexander jersey. And then lo and behold, they made it to the superbowl!

It doesn't look like that'll be happening this year though. But I've started to become a Cowboys fan, because of T.O., and a Saints fan. I'm so impressed by their record so far. Drew Brees, and the new coach (I forget his name) are probably the best thing to happen to that team in a while. And everyone has to love Reggie Bush.

Sorry for the long post. Anyway, I think the Colts are finally going to make it to the Superbowl, and they'll be facing either the Bears or the Giants.


----------



## notoriouslyken (Sep 27, 2006)

Well since the redskins lost (again) this week, I am officially giving up hopes on the season. Mathematically they could still make the play-offs, but I think we should bench Mark Brunell and start Jason Campbell so we can see if he is the QB of the future.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

They should have done that last year!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Yesterday was a good day, though. Particularly if you live in the Twin Cities.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Dang, Viqueens lost again. Heh...


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## bigdog (Nov 20, 2005)

Born and bred New England, though if the Patriots can't beat Indy or Denver, I don't know how they can think they're going to get to playoffs, let alone the Super Bowl.


----------



## notoriouslyken (Sep 27, 2006)

Definitely the best news I have heard for a while. Campbell was great at Auburn, now we can finally see if he can play on the next level.


----------

